

3 more reasons to use node.js - dshankar
http://dailyjs.com/2011/03/30/node-roundup/

======
faceplant
NowJS looks pretty interesting. From monitoring the IRC room maybe some of the
common use cases could be better documented but it seems like it's run by a
great group of guys.

~~~
dshankar
Thanks for the feedback. In the next two weeks, you'll see a better Demos page
(common uses/examples w/ sourcecode) and better Documentation page.

